# Front/Rear Upgrade Question



## Golfguru17 (Jun 3, 2004)

Looking for all around better stopping power (obviously :laugh. I have a mk3 golf with a 1.8t swap with around 220hp. I have a couple questions.

1) would drilled/slotted front rotors and high performance pads be a good way to go or should I try to get larger rotors?

2) what work better at brake cooling? (Drilled/slotted/dimpled)

I'm looking for a reasonable overall upgrade. I'll be swapping out the rear drums to disc with a performance pads. From what I've read rear drilled/slotted rotors aren't necessary. I just want more stopping power going from the ol' 2.0 up to the 1.8t.

thanks guys :thumbup::beer:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The simplest, most cost effective way to go is 11" G60 fronts with stock rear disk. Plain rotors with good pads.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you're converting from drums to discs in the rear, try to find a set of MKIV rear calipers.

You will get the same braking as the MKIII rear calipers, but the MKIVs are much lighter, and less prone to malfunctioning due to corrosion.

To use MKIV rear calipers on a MKIII, you need to use MKIII caliper carriers with MKIV calipers, MKIII parking brake cables, and MKIV hybrid hoses (caliper to front of trailing arm). You also need the proportioning valve from a MKIII rear disc brake car.


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Drilled rotors aren't necessary anymore. Older pads back in the day used to create gases when braking. They don't do that anymore. Drilling them only removes more surface area from the rotor and makes less for you to brake with If you're not racing than heat dissipation isn't an issue. Bigger brakes should be your best bet. Whether it's from a stock part from a car that has a bigger brakes or an aftermarket kit, bigger surface area is what you're after.


----------



## Golfguru17 (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks guys! 

I've been looking into the mk4 rear upgrade. Now I just have to put it all together!


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Get the Eurospec 11.3" upgrade from BFI for the fronts: 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/eu11brupfor11.html 

And the rear disc conversion for the rears (which includes the MKIV aluminum calipers): 

http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/euredico2.html 

This is the most economical route with the most bang for the buck. To compare, after I did the upgrade and swap on my MKIII, a year later it still feels like it stops better than my MKIV GLI (which came stock with the Audi TT brake setup).


----------



## Golfguru17 (Jun 3, 2004)

that looks like the best plan with the least amount of part sourcing thanks! 

A couple more quick questions... 

1. What site was it that sold colored (black, gold, silver) rotors? 

2. What's the smallest wheel that can be ran with the 11.3" rotors? 15's? 

thank you everyone


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

The color of the rotors will be irrelevant. Once you break them in, they'll be silver regardless. 

I think the minimum size wheel you'd be able to run with the 11.3's would be 16's. I have 17's on my car, and there's only a bit over an inch of clearance left.


----------

